# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Ontbijt smoothie | 10 makkelijke en gezonde recepten

## bbboyyy

*Geniet van deze ontbijt smoothies! Heerlijk, simpel en gezond!*

Ingrediënten & Bereidingswijze staan op: http://gezond10.nl/voeding-dieet/ont...thie-recepten/  :Embarrassment: 

Hier zijn ook heerlijke smoothie recepten.

----------

